# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  REFINADO  HARINA ULTRASECA 960193089

## graderiperu

*PROCESAMOS GRANOS, TUBERCULOS Y HIERBAS -* *960193089*- HARINA DE MACA
- MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
- EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
- EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
- ENCAPSULADO DE MACA - TOSTADO DE SACHA INCHI
- HARINA DE CAMU CAMU
- HARINA DE TARWI - HARINA DE CURCUMA
- HARINA DE LUCUMA
- HARINA DE SACHA INCHI
- HARINA DE AGUAYMANTO
- ENVASADO INDUSTRIAL   *CONSULTAS Y COMENTARIOS:*  *acomercial@graderiperu.com 960193089 2809386 Ing. Juan Meneses*  *Profesionales en la Industria Alimentaria...*Temas similares: MOLIDO  SECADO  PULPEADO w 960193089 Venta de Harina de Plátano y Harina de Yuca Busco compradores de harina de lucuma y harina de maca o maca entera Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas REMATE DE HARINA DE YUCA Y HARINA DE PLATANO VERDE

----------

